# Lets see who's actually right at predicting - *BETTER IMAGE



## hylokitty321

Ok so I recently posted my baby #2's 12 week and 6 day ultrasound.
I got mostly boy guesses based on the skull and nub theories. Obviously I don't know the gender yet.

Now I am posting my baby # 1's 13 week ultrasound pic.. This baby is now 8 months old.. So obviously I know the gender.. I'd like you ladies to guess the gender. And I'll tell you whose right!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 51


----------



## hylokitty321

Also here is my baby # 2 ultrasound from 12 weeks n 6 days. 
Might as well get some guesses

BABY # 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 27


----------



## undomestic

I can't see a nub on the first picture (and I'm horrible at skull/nub theory anyways) but I'd guess girl for number 1 and boy for number 2.


----------



## Radiance

I'm guessing that your first is a :pink: and you're currently pregnant with a :blue:
:thumbup:


----------



## hylokitty321

wooo thanks ladies anyone else?


----------



## pollydolly

i think your first is a girl and second is a boy :) x


----------



## Tizy

I think the same first was a girl and second will be a boy x


----------



## All Girls

I think the first is a girl. Same shaped head as my DD1. 

I think the second is a boy.


----------



## hylokitty321

Woo thanks ladies! I will post who's right in a few days!

Any more guesses ladies? Also for baby # 2 are u ladies guessing based on the nub?


----------



## pollydolly

I just guessed based on nub for first & skull for second xx


----------



## Radiance

hylokitty321 said:


> Woo thanks ladies! I will post who's right in a few days!
> 
> Any more guesses ladies? Also for baby # 2 are u ladies guessing based on the nub?

I based it on the skull :)


----------



## hylokitty321

wow thanks ladies!

I am 14 weeks so a few more weeks until i have my next scan and hopefully they can tell me the gender of baby# 2

For some reason here in canada they are strict abt the gender especially at12-13 weeks! and even at 19 weeks they are usually strict about it!

anyways thanks for the guesses... I posted baby # 2 pics on a different site and everyone said they can't see a nub. I find that weird b/c here ladies can see it and are guessing based on nub or skull! 

Can't wait to find out though!

Any more guesses


----------



## undomestic

hylokitty321 said:


> wow thanks ladies!
> 
> I am 14 weeks so a few more weeks until i have my next scan and hopefully they can tell me the gender of baby# 2
> 
> For some reason here in canada they are strict abt the gender especially at12-13 weeks! and even at 19 weeks they are usually strict about it!
> 
> anyways thanks for the guesses... I posted baby # 2 pics on a different site and everyone said they can't see a nub. I find that weird b/c here ladies can see it and are guessing based on nub or skull!
> 
> Can't wait to find out though!
> 
> Any more guesses


They are strict because too many gender based abortions.. And, I believe the cut-off date for an abortion is 20 weeks.

My ultrasound tech turned away the screen from me when baby showed her parts.. and most doctors won't even tell you till 21 weeks.. My midwife called me tho as soon as she got the report and told me.


----------



## Radiance

undomestic said:


> hylokitty321 said:
> 
> 
> wow thanks ladies!
> 
> I am 14 weeks so a few more weeks until i have my next scan and hopefully they can tell me the gender of baby# 2
> 
> For some reason here in canada they are strict abt the gender especially at12-13 weeks! and even at 19 weeks they are usually strict about it!
> 
> anyways thanks for the guesses... I posted baby # 2 pics on a different site and everyone said they can't see a nub. I find that weird b/c here ladies can see it and are guessing based on nub or skull!
> 
> Can't wait to find out though!
> 
> Any more guesses
> 
> 
> They are strict because too many gender based abortions.. And, I believe the cut-off date for an abortion is 20 weeks.
> 
> My ultrasound tech turned away the screen from me when baby showed her parts.. and most doctors won't even tell you till 21 weeks.. My midwife called me tho as soon as she got the report and told me.Click to expand...

You can't get an abortion past 12 weeks here, unless it's medically "needed"


----------



## hylokitty321

wow... didn't even think of it that way! 

but ya when ladies say that they got a gender guess from their tech or doctor at
12-14 weeks.. I find it so shocking .. cus here they don't even hint a thing to u..
Even if I try to ask questions the tech doesn't answer it straight because they know we will try to guess the gender! When I asked for a potty shot he looked at me like I'm crazy lol

4-5 more weeks left to go! my hubby doesn't wants to keep the gender a surprise but I am so anxious to know! I will probably end up asking before they let him in the room... for my daughter.. Her legs were crossed and they said that its 50/50 but maybe a girl ? and then when she was born at 40 weeks she was a girl!!

Now I'm so curious to know what this one is


----------



## undomestic

Radiance said:


> undomestic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hylokitty321 said:
> 
> 
> wow thanks ladies!
> 
> I am 14 weeks so a few more weeks until i have my next scan and hopefully they can tell me the gender of baby# 2
> 
> For some reason here in canada they are strict abt the gender especially at12-13 weeks! and even at 19 weeks they are usually strict about it!
> 
> anyways thanks for the guesses... I posted baby # 2 pics on a different site and everyone said they can't see a nub. I find that weird b/c here ladies can see it and are guessing based on nub or skull!
> 
> Can't wait to find out though!
> 
> Any more guesses
> 
> 
> They are strict because too many gender based abortions.. And, I believe the cut-off date for an abortion is 20 weeks.
> 
> My ultrasound tech turned away the screen from me when baby showed her parts.. and most doctors won't even tell you till 21 weeks.. My midwife called me tho as soon as she got the report and told me.Click to expand...
> 
> You can't get an abortion past 12 weeks here, unless it's medically "needed"Click to expand...

Here, you can get an abortion up to 22 weeks (I just looked it up, because I wasn't sure). After that only in case of life threatening issues to the mother, or severe fetal abnormality..


----------



## hopestruck

I have no idea but I'm curious to find out! I'm going to guess girl for your 8-month old, and boy for your current preg. :thumbup: When will you reveal!?


----------



## undomestic

hylokitty321 said:


> wow... didn't even think of it that way!
> 
> but ya when ladies say that they got a gender guess from their tech or doctor at
> 12-14 weeks.. I find it so shocking .. cus here they don't even hint a thing to u..
> Even if I try to ask questions the tech doesn't answer it straight because they know we will try to guess the gender! When I asked for a potty shot he looked at me like I'm crazy lol
> 
> 4-5 more weeks left to go! my hubby doesn't wants to keep the gender a surprise but I am so anxious to know! I will probably end up asking before they let him in the room... for my daughter.. Her legs were crossed and they said that its 50/50 but maybe a girl ? and then when she was born at 40 weeks she was a girl!!
> 
> Now I'm so curious to know what this one is

So exciting! I was so excited to finally find out.. I would have been thrilled either way - but I love knowing.. :) Hope the next 4-5 weeks go by fast for you and baby gives a very clear view..

My ultrasound tech said she would only write down the gender if she was sure -- otherwise I would have paid for a private one to find out lol


----------



## hylokitty321

Thanks!! I keep getting boy guesses for baby # 2
Which makes me a little nervous...
I know that if I do have a boy it will come to me naturally..
I have no idea why I freak out tho ...
I know my hubby will be happy having a boy though.. He loves our daughter but 
He wants one of each ! But I really want my daughter to have a sister so if this one IS a boy.. Who knows .. Maybe we'll have a 3rd baby !


----------



## hylokitty321

Ur so lucky u know ur baby's gender!!
btw where in Canada are u from?
I'm from Toronto.. This is ur first child right ?
How exciting to be expecting a baby girl!!


----------



## undomestic

hylokitty321 said:


> Ur so lucky u know ur baby's gender!!
> btw where in Canada are u from?
> I'm from Toronto.. This is ur first child right ?
> How exciting to be expecting a baby girl!!

I'm in BC -- :) Yea, this is our first! And my husband wanted a girl even more than I did - so we're both absolutely thrilled (as is my mom who has been shopping for little girl clothes almost non stop since we found out haha). I'm hoping when we have our next, we'll have a boy, so we can have one of each! :)


----------



## hylokitty321

Awww congrats undomestic ! It's great that u got ur having a girl!
I always wanted my first to be a girl as well.. well I wanted two daughters
But obviously if this one is a boy that'll be great as well!
Were u always getting girl guesses?

I will have my next scan during the first or second week if August so I cannot wait!!!! 

And also is there anyone that can point out the nub for me? 
I posted this pic on another site and it's so strange cus they all tell me there's
No nub in the pic ... I'm so confused


----------



## Naya69

Will you reveal if everyone was right :) x


----------



## hylokitty321

Well I put a picture of baby # 1s 13 week scan and got ppl to guess the gender for fun and everyone guessed girl! And she is in fact a girl! She is now 8 months old ! for baby # 2 I'm getting all boy guesses and I am currently 14 weeks pregnant ! So I will let u ladies know sometime in August!


----------



## hylokitty321

Well I put a picture of baby # 1s 13 week scan and got ppl to guess the gender for fun and everyone guessed girl! And she is in fact a girl! She is now 8 months old ! for baby # 2 I'm getting all boy guesses and I am currently 14 weeks pregnant ! So I will let u ladies know sometime in August!


----------



## hylokitty321

I took another pic of it.. Maybe it's a Better look

Any more guesses?

Still boy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4


----------

